

Ask HN:  What do you think of my new iPhone/iPod touch game? - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1UmtgZtQnw

======
joez
Really hard to understand.

You need some kind of natural progression in the demo so people can understand
it more. Maybe start with only a few shapes. This could go for the game as
well.

This game is not as easy to understand as like bejeweled or Tetris but I can
see where you are coming from. The real thrill in those games are being able
to set up a large chain.

What makes a game like this fun (and actually most games) are upgrades and
level ups. Try having things you can put points into. First thing that comes
to mind is special "attacks" or cubes. Maybe a cube that affects two levels of
cubes instead of just the same size.

~~~
amichail
This is not a game about shapes. See the description on the video page or at
<http://www.dropzap.com>.

~~~
joez
>Smallest square disappears when shrunk.

I meant shape as in size! Clearly it's not about shapes as they are all
square. My English gets poor right around time for food.

~~~
amichail
The idea is to shrink the squares until they disappear. There are seven sizes.
The smallest size disappears when shrunk.

------
Readmore
It's an cool concept but I'm afraid I don't understand how it works.

~~~
amichail
There's description on the video page. Also see <http://www.dropzap.com>.

